# bareboat Abaco



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are chartering a 35'' cat at the end of July to celabrate my 50th from the Moorings This is my 1st charter but lots of sailing exp. I have all the charts & guides i think I''ll need We will arrive 1 day before the trip to provision the cat and will spend the 1st leg sailing to little harbor to spend the 1st couple of days from there we will choose the rest of the trip (where the wind will take us )If any one has any insite or exp. @ Abaco Islands disdation please e-mail [email protected] [email protected] Thanks Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WE own a cat with the Morrings and sail in the Abacos often. I think you will have a 38 foot leopard as there are no smaller cats with the Moorings. It will be quite warm then but the water will be lovely. Only enter Little harbour at rising tide just before high tide as the entrancce ie quite narrow. Enjoy Pete''s Pub. Moorings will send you the Cruising guide which is essential. We love Hope Town and Green Turtle Key. Provisioning is a snap at Soloman Brotherds market and there is a small market right at the dock. They tale credit cards, the large stores do not.
You can bring can goods with you, we always bring all our frozen meat from california. the boats are beautiful. Read your guide and have a wonderful trip.
Mary Ann Voss
SANTA BARBARA, CA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks mary ann mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nanna,

"where the wind will take us" is the operative question. We have been twice in the summer, late July and early August, and there was no wind either time. Hope Town is fun, rent a bike and see the island. It is hot off the water so pack some water. But once you leave Hope Town night life gets a bit sparse. Compared to the bvi it is nonexistent


----------



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

One thing I must warn you about. There is a charter company called Abaco Bahamas Charters in the Abacos that you need to be wary of. We chartered there for a week and the boat was poorly maintained.

It sounds like you''ve decided on Moorings already, which is what I would recommend.


----------

